# Perot Systems



## screed@urhcs.org (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone work for or has anyone worked for Perot Systems?  This company is owned by H. Ross Perot and his family.  My employer is considering outsourcing all of the coding and billing to this company and I am just trying to find out some information.  Thank you!


----------



## CarolLR (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't personally work for Perot but have heard nothing but great things about them as an employer.  I don't know if that gives you any confidence in them as a billing/coding company, but thought I'd put in my two cents.


----------



## pratap82 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Perot systems..*

I Was working for perot system in INDIA...

Regards,


----------



## nancy diana (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi ,
 i was working in Perot India.


----------



## screed@urhcs.org (Jul 14, 2009)

*perot system*

What did any of you think of them?  Are they good to work for?  Do they have decent benefits?  What is the pay like compared to other companies?  Is there opportunity for advancement?


----------



## ahouse (Jul 16, 2009)

I've worked with them on the payor side....and let me tell you that they're not easy to deal with.  

As a carrier, we must ensure that the person calling about your TIN or your NPI or your fee schedule has the correct confidentiality agreements in place or we won't discuss these HIPPA protected topics with them.  

Just an FYI, due to the communication barrier, they're not as effecient as someone in the USA.


----------



## em2177 (Jul 16, 2009)

Where is this company located? By the looks of it I dont think its in the US...


----------



## pamasbury (Jul 22, 2009)

*Perot*

I do not personally work for Perot but have friends who DID ...  that was before they outsourced their jobs to INDIA.


----------



## kengel1975 (Jul 29, 2009)

Great... more outsourcing... because we don't have folks who needs job or second jobs  AND we actually have rules and regs on PHI unlike other countries.


----------



## dmhankins1970 (Aug 3, 2009)

We use them for IT services.  In the beginning it was really bad but they have gotten a lot better.


----------



## dmhankins1970 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry I have something else.  I think this was the same group we were looking to outsource our coding to and they were not able to turn the coding around in less than 72 hours.  Our group does the coding in 24-48 hours.


----------

